# Fuel rail assembly



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

I am having lots of trouble to remove the fuel rail/injectors assembly
on my 91 stanza { ka24e}.I can't seem to pull the hoses off the
inlet and outlet of the fuel rail.I was just wondering how much force
u need to pull them off.Could it be the system is still pressurized? 
though i did full off the fuel pump relay and crank the engine several
times.I also can't seem to take the pressure regulator hose off and
to make matters worse i have damaged one of the screws securing
it the fuel rail trying to unscrew it,but it won't come off.
Any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

If you removed the fuel pump relay and the engine failed to start or started and then died then it has no pressure. Even if it had pressure it would not make it harder to remove the hoses. Hoses that have been on there for several years can be sometimes tough to remove (especially if you try to pull them straight off). So, to remove the hoses don't just pull on them. If the hoses are hard to remove, first make sure the clamps are plenty loose. Then, where the hose goes over the tube take a pair of pliers and grip it. Then rotate the hose back and forth while pulling on it. If you are still having trouble making it move then take a really small flathead screwdriver and push it in between the hose and the tube in several locations prying it up slightly. Then try rotating and pulling it again. The above steps should work for you. One note; when you go to remove the fuel rail you will likely need to remove the small heater hose that goes to the Idle air control valve (its located just below the hose that attaches to the PCV valve). Removing that hose will allow you to swing the fuel rail (with the fuel pressure regulator attached) back just enough to remove the injectors and then you can remove the rail itself. Additional note; if you have stripped the pressure regulator screws and need to remove them here are a couple of options. One, try a pair of locking pliers. Two, try using a dremel tool with a cutting disk to cut a slot across the head so that you can use a flathead screwdriver. Third and last resort, obtain a screw extractor bit to remove it. Out of curiosity why are you removing the rail? Good Luck!


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

Macc said:


> If you removed the fuel pump relay and the engine failed to start or started and then died then it has no pressure. Even if it had pressure it would not make it harder to remove the hoses. Hoses that have been on there for several years can be sometimes tough to remove (especially if you try to pull them straight off). So, to remove the hoses don't just pull on them. If the hoses are hard to remove, first make sure the clamps are plenty loose. Then, where the hose goes over the tube take a pair of pliers and grip it. Then rotate the hose back and forth while pulling on it. If you are still having trouble making it move then take a really small flathead screwdriver and push it in between the hose and the tube in several locations prying it up slightly. Then try rotating and pulling it again. The above steps should work for you. One note; when you go to remove the fuel rail you will likely need to remove the small heater hose that goes to the Idle air control valve (its located just below the hose that attaches to the PCV valve). Removing that hose will allow you to swing the fuel rail (with the fuel pressure regulator attached) back just enough to remove the injectors and then you can remove the rail itself. Additional note; if you have stripped the pressure regulator screws and need to remove them here are a couple of options. One, try a pair of locking pliers. Two, try using a dremel tool with a cutting disk to cut a slot across the head so that you can use a flathead screwdriver. Third and last resort, obtain a screw extractor bit to remove it. Out of curiosity why are you removing the rail? Good Luck!


Thanks Macc for your advice.Anyway i am removing the fuel rail bec i want
to change my leaking injectors.I've been wanting to do that for a long
time now,now i wish i had not started.It was quite a struggle to get
the bottom bolt of the accellerator bracket off too.If i can't get these
hoses off i'll cut them off and replace them with new ones.The problem
is the tight space u have to work in. THANKS again and i'll let posted.


----------

